# Nexus 7 screen calibration issues?



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

The more I read about this tablet the more I see people complaining, and stating that the display is great but the colors are just not calibrated. So anyways wanted to get someone else's take on it because it seems that all those complaints on the web were from the same "screen expert" . If it really isn't calibrated correctly can't cyanogenmod or some other mod take care of that in the future possibly, like on the gnex with its color control.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I osted about this the article mentions its a issue with the screens firmware so technically, No but Asus could possibly patch it.


----------



## willis936 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dunno what you're referring to but I assure you that expert is on crack. I've heard the N7's screen be called washed out as in it has accurate color representation and doesn't over saturate or over expose. The black levels for an LCD are astounding and the viewing angles are some of the best I've seen. There is nothing wrong with the display.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

the red channel is slightly lacking, but that's about my only complaint...and it's a really minor complaint.


----------



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

I guess the colors could be considered washed out when you compare them to, let's say, Galaxy Nexus. If you ask me, I like the balance of colors on the N7 better. On the Gnex, red is just too red and there have been many instances where a photoshopped picture has funky colors on it, when they look perfectly fine on the N7 or my desktop monitor.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Really? Seriously? Dude, decafe only.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Many roms let you tweak the color calibration and gamma. Codename Android is a nice one.


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1815414
This script disables the setting causing the washed out colors.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

